#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Op zoek naar een classy en bling takshita? Rdam-West

## Liems-Dresses

Salaam dames, 


Ik heb een paar gloednieuwe prachtig bewerkte, chique en exclusieve takshita's te huur (ook een prachtig crem/goudkleurige verlovingsjurk met een prachtige corsetriem). 


De jurken zijn te gebruiken voor de maten 36-40. 


*!!!!! Er is momenteel een kortingsactie voor de maanden juni en juli!!!!!* 


Met 1 van deze jurken sta je gegarandeerd in the picture!! 


Ben je genteresseerd en wil je de jurken komen bezichtigen en passen, bel dan voor een afspraak. Ik kom uit Rotterdam-West. 


Groeten, Liems-Dresses 
06-59299479

----------


## bobonaam

kijk nu live mee naar de inzameling die plaatsvindt in hoensbroek (limburg) op sadaqa tv.

----------

